# The Ten Manliest Firearms



## daftandbarmy (29 Oct 2007)

How can it be manly if you can't put a bayonet on it? sheesh.... 

http://arthurshall.com/x_2007_manly_firearms.shtml


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Oct 2007)

I was suprised the M1 Garand was not on there!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Oct 2007)

On a similarly related note:
If this Glock stress test isn't unbelievable, I don't know what is. Talk about abuse.

http://www.theprepared.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Item


----------



## Greymatters (29 Oct 2007)

I kind of expected the Vulcan chain gun and 500W plasma rifle on this list...  glad to see it was realistic!


----------



## geo (29 Oct 2007)

I was surprised that they included the Swiss bolt rifle.  If anything, I would have expected the German K98 but again, as Wes has pointed out, the M1 Garand would have been a better choice.

Other weapons only a real man would be able to fire...
- PIAT
- Boys AT rifle


----------



## JBoyd (29 Oct 2007)

I am very glad the 1911 made it #2


----------



## redleafjumper (29 Oct 2007)

What about the FN? Or the Bren gun?  There are so many other cool manly firearms out there that didn't make the cut. 
I was surprised that some version of Remington's 700 wasn't included.  

Cheers,

Redleafjumper


----------



## Jungle (29 Oct 2007)

I guess we should ask for the "one hundred Manliest Firearms list" then...  8)


----------



## career_radio-checker (29 Oct 2007)

...7, 6, 5...

How long before Army Vern jumps on here makes fun of our libido insecurity for huge honking guns?

Well, I say no Vern. I don't need to compensate for my er... caliber

whether a .22 or a .50 it doesn't matter, with my aim the target is 'going down' no matter what.


----------



## Hedgehog18 (29 Oct 2007)

I'm thinking the MG42 should be up there as well


----------



## Greymatters (29 Oct 2007)

Maybe a list of the top ten 'Womanliest' firearms to keep Vern happy?


----------



## career_radio-checker (29 Oct 2007)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Maybe a list of the top ten 'Womanliest' firearms to keep Vern happy?



My thoughts exactly.

How about this for #10 of the 'Womanliest' guns  ;D *snicker, snicker*


----------



## Staff Weenie (29 Oct 2007)

For those old War Studies grads out there - the old picture of Dr Haycock in the Grad Student's office with the caption "It's not a real rifle unless you can fit your Haycock down the barrel...."


----------



## chrisf (29 Oct 2007)

Look, the important thing is, the .44 magnum made it on the list. All else pales by comparison. I mean really, what WOULD happen in a battle between Chuck Norris and Dirty Harry? 

"I gots to know..."


----------



## Greymatters (29 Oct 2007)

Now, now, that wasnt an offer to open the floor up to penis jokes.  How about just submissions for 'womanliest' weapons.    ;D


I did a search and came up with these matches for 'womanly weapons' / 'womanly weapon' / 'women's weapons' / and 'woman's weapons' ...

1. The human brain.

2. The obvious one, or should I say 'ones' - otherwise referred to be Dolly Parton as 'Weapons of Mass Distraction'

3. Shuriken / Giant Shuriken / Throwing Stars

4. Self-Propelled Trencher (??... I dont get it either, but thats what I got...)

5. FN/FS2000 Tactical 5.56mm Bullpup

6. Poison (the old traditional favorite)

7. Hunting Crossbow

8. Golden Lasso and Bulletproof Bracelets

9. Perfume (I presume they mean the bottle it comes in, some are big enough to cause a good dent)

10. H&K USP Match 9mm dual pistols


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 Oct 2007)

lmao fair enough, I still found it hilarious


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Oct 2007)

Back to the topic or the thread will be locked.

Dorricott, I recommend you read the guidelines because you are heading towards the fun area of p1ssing the Mods off. Keep it up and you will fine yourself on the Adminstrative Side of things.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## MarkOttawa (29 Oct 2007)

I'm kind of partial to the Martini-Henry:
http://www.martinihenry.com/

I'm not certain they still aren't making them in Darra, in the North West Frontier Province, where the Pathans are (do watch the video):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9xf62PKC5M&NR=1
http://www.martinihenry.com/khyberpage.html

And a nice photo:
http://www.pbase.com/qleap/image/16723527

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## spr_sldr (7 Nov 2007)

I'm surprised the Thomson wasnt on there like common a drum and clip fed, .45  sub machine gun. Its just badass.
I dont know if the clock should have made it, and I was also surprised the Garand didnt make it on there or the Enfield.
Desert Eagle?


----------



## Lumber (7 Nov 2007)

How could Rambo and the M60 not make the list? 
http://www.avmagazine.it/immagini/rambo_17_04_2006.jpg


----------



## mudgunner49 (7 Nov 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> How could Rambo and the M60 not make the list?
> http://www.avmagazine.it/immagini/rambo_17_04_2006.jpg



'Cause Stallone is a raging pinko, anti-gun candy-a$$ - that's why (Oh, and the M60 never was a great GPMG either - for a lot of reasons...)!!!


blake


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Nov 2007)

A couple of good quotes from that site:

"Of course hurts people.  Is weapon."  You may as well refer to your "house home."  The wussy definition of "Assault weapon" bears no resemblance to the US military's definition.  It comes down to, "It's black and makes us poopoo in our panties!"  

This is a man so cool even his sperm smoke unfiltered Camels.  ;D


----------



## DirtyDog (7 Nov 2007)

Mallard said:
			
		

> I'm surprised the Thomson wasnt on there like common a drum and clip fed, .45  sub machine gun. Its just badass.
> I dont know if the clock should have made it, and I was also surprised the Garand didnt make it on there or the Enfield.
> Desert Eagle?


Thompson... maybe.  If I could actually understand what it is that you are trying to say, I could respond better.

Enfield was on the list.

Desert Eagle? :  POS


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Nov 2007)

Actually a PPSH is likely even more badass than the tommy gun and more widespread, the 7.65x25 is nothing to sneer at, considering the ROF.

No list will ever get all the great gun, there has been to many. I would have also included the FN/FAL

Then of course there is the Maxmin gun or the Vickers, the Bren is also a manly weapon!!!


----------

